# Scared Stiff



## kefad (Oct 31, 2010)

After a very painful bout of constipation and abdominal pain, I finally decided to visit the dreaded doctor that I have feared since childhood. After he told me that I most likely have IBS I decided to research all i could about it. Every moment since I began my research has increased my fear and trepidation as to what the rest of my life is going to be like. I am a college student, right in the midst of my education, and I cannot afford to miss school or get bad grades. I have made so many plans for my life, and it scares me to think that IBS could foil them. I cannot fathom how a disease that is supposedly not life-threatening can possibly have that large of an affect on my life. The worst part of it all is keeping this all inside. Only my family knows of my possible diagnoses, and they don't really understand. I feel like I have no one to turn to. I cannot bring myself to talk about this to anyone for fear of burdening them. My mother already has a life-threatening disease to deal with, I cannot possibly turn to her right now. I have no one left. What scares me the most is the coming years. I have no idea how IBS will actually affect my life. I am working, going to college, and I compete in Ballroom Dancing. I cannot afford to be sick right now. I don't know what to do. I'm not sure that this even makes sense. I feel like every plan I have made for my future has been cruelly ripped from my grasp only to be allowed to dangle just out of my reach. I don't know what to do...I'm tired of being afraid...


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I might suggest reading the optimistic stories. (click the "Real Stories" button in the menu bar up top) and go to the optimistic section.Most IBSers do find some treatment or combination of treatments that reduces their symptoms to the point they function really well. Many IBSers go into remission (usually in the 1-5 year range) so chronic doesn't mean unending, permanent, will only get worse, will never get better, cannot be treat or any of the other fears.Pretty much everyone you see who is successful and fulfilled has some pain, ache, health issue at least for a good portion of their life. Lots of things that are not life threatening do have impact on people's quality of life, it isn't just the "might kill me" things that can effect people and you'd be amazed at how much some people you think don't have anything bad going on are able to accomplish.If you can't work through the doom, gloom and fear on your own I suggest talking to the doctor and getting that treated. Emotional state effects symptoms (life threatening or not) and the fear will make the IBS worse than if you had some hope and had things to look forward to.I know you think you can't burden your family with this, but even when people are in a bad state they want to feel they have something to contribute and support to the ones they love so you might think about giving them a chance to do that.Usually what you read on the internet will be the people who are having severe problems and are still looking for what will work for them. I like that we actually have a place for the I'm doing better stories as it can be really easy to freak yourself out reading too much on the web.


----------



## kefad (Oct 31, 2010)

Kathleen M. said:


> I might suggest reading the optimistic stories. (click the "Real Stories" button in the menu bar up top) and go to the optimistic section.Most IBSers do find some treatment or combination of treatments that reduces their symptoms to the point they function really well. Many IBSers go into remission (usually in the 1-5 year range) so chronic doesn't mean unending, permanent, will only get worse, will never get better, cannot be treat or any of the other fears.Pretty much everyone you see who is successful and fulfilled has some pain, ache, health issue at least for a good portion of their life. Lots of things that are not life threatening do have impact on people's quality of life, it isn't just the "might kill me" things that can effect people and you'd be amazed at how much some people you think don't have anything bad going on are able to accomplish.If you can't work through the doom, gloom and fear on your own I suggest talking to the doctor and getting that treated. Emotional state effects symptoms (life threatening or not) and the fear will make the IBS worse than if you had some hope and had things to look forward to.I know you think you can't burden your family with this, but even when people are in a bad state they want to feel they have something to contribute and support to the ones they love so you might think about giving them a chance to do that.Usually what you read on the internet will be the people who are having severe problems and are still looking for what will work for them. I like that we actually have a place for the I'm doing better stories as it can be really easy to freak yourself out reading too much on the web.


Thank you so much for your advice. I am glad that there are actual optimistic stories out there! I will try to implement some of your suggestions and hopefully things will get better, if only in my mind. Thank you again!!


----------

